# Possible meat shortage?



## NbleSavage (Apr 28, 2020)

Just what we needed...a possible meat shortage.

Might be a good time to get in the woods, bag yer limit and freeze 'em up.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 28, 2020)

seems to be a shortage on everything ...i think that is why we are still locked down...and why would they open movie theaters before salons and gyms? someone paid someone off...i couldn't even find deodorant ...its crazy still no tp...people are getting pissed...things are going to get ugly if they dont do something.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 28, 2020)

My meat is not short


----------



## Beserker (Apr 28, 2020)

I saw the thread title and just new that was _coming..._


----------



## Boytoy (Apr 28, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> My meat is not short



Pics. . . . .


----------



## Seeker (Apr 28, 2020)

Well the meat hoarders will be out in full force today.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Apr 28, 2020)

Just left the market,
Good selection in my area!
Besides I'm well stocked!
Enough venison to last till next October!


----------



## NihilistFighter (Apr 28, 2020)

This is really scary. If there is a break in the supply chain there is going to be serious chaos.


----------



## tinymk (Apr 28, 2020)

Our freezer Is full


----------



## Boytoy (Apr 28, 2020)

Plenty food running around theses here woods!!
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...wwAnoECBUQKg&usg=AOvVaw2Fv6MuBICvGcu1BvpJAmxe


----------



## German89 (Apr 28, 2020)

you know... if they wouldn't fukin blab their god damn mouths we wouldn't need to worry about shortages.

utter horse shit.

I better convert to being a vegetarian


----------



## Spongy (Apr 28, 2020)

Trump is ordering meat processing plants to stay open

https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/28/poli...on-act-executive-order-food-supply/index.html


----------



## DEADlifter (Apr 28, 2020)

I don't know about the areas you guys live in.  Here there have been limits on what you can purchase for weeks now.  It seems to have worked pretty good if you can be a little flexible on your protein.  I eat so much chicken I should have feathers.


----------



## German89 (Apr 28, 2020)

well i see a conflict arising


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 28, 2020)

To be honest if that's the case, I'm not worried.  I'll just head over to the family lake and catch largemouth all day long.  Grew up eating fish and beef.  Guess I'm going back to my roots.


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 28, 2020)

German89 said:


> you know... if they wouldn't fukin blab their god damn mouths we wouldn't need to worry about shortages.
> 
> utter horse shit.
> 
> I better convert to being a vegetarian



true, just 2 days ago we bought 10lbs of bonless skinless chicken breast for 15 bucks at sams. Tons of meat in the meat department.


----------



## DEADlifter (Apr 28, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> true, just 2 days ago we bought 10lbs of bonless skinless chicken breast for 15 bucks at sams. Tons of meat in the meat department.



That's the exact same bag I buy every week.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 28, 2020)

I am scared for what is going to happen in the aftermath... Think about all these companies closed down I do not think any is going to be paying any one at all and that's when the real damage will happen. For example I am in logistics so how many people are not going to pay for logistic services they had done because their vendors will not be paying them and so on. Every other type of business so much money got lost in this whole thing that later it will be really scary I believe that is when jobs will be lost business will shut down and shit will get crazy. I am not worried about meat I will drive to farms or smaller towns and eventually find what I need even if I have to go kill it myself.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Apr 28, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> I don't know about the areas you guys live in.  Here there have been limits on what you can purchase for weeks now.  It seems to have worked pretty good if you can be a little flexible on your protein.  I eat so much chicken I should have feathers.



same here. Mainly on ground beef and fresh chicken. Limit of 2 per customer.


----------



## German89 (Apr 28, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> true, just 2 days ago we bought 10lbs of bonless skinless chicken breast for 15 bucks at sams. Tons of meat in the meat department.



That's like 50 bucks here.. I'd rather buy beef for that price.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 28, 2020)

I’m in cattle country OK and TX on the regular. To clarify....There is not a meat shortage....not by a long shot...it’s a logistical problem with the processing plants being closed (pandemic) and unable process the cattle. I know that won’t get it to the stores any faster but with much of the south opening back up it won’t be long and all will be good. 

During 911 there was a similar problem as there was a fear that the terrorists would hit the processing plants with anthrax. I learned my lesson. Buy from a meat market....you’re probably going to see better quality products. Spend an extra hudo and get a small freezer to hold it. Most small packs will get you and family through a month or so.


----------



## Joliver (Apr 28, 2020)

German89 said:


> well i see a conflict arising



It's what they want anyway.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 28, 2020)

Good news is everyone put all their extra cash into toilet paper so they wont have $ for meat!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 29, 2020)

Meh, everything is fine.

Nothing short of media causing panic just like good little liberal cucks.


----------



## Jada (Apr 29, 2020)

In my area.. I have noticed less meat than usual and now they have a limit, I've had to shop in different supermarkets,  getting up at 5am to get home at noon , getting online  to get in


----------



## German89 (Apr 29, 2020)

Joliver said:


> It's what they want anyway.



Yes

Theres. Part two to this statement.. I bet you can figure it out?


----------



## So1970 (Apr 29, 2020)

I buy my meet from the mennonites  they raise and slaughter their own cattle  hogs  chicken  no shortage on meat.


----------



## bigdog (Apr 29, 2020)

I have a monthly membership to a farm here that processes cattle, chicken and pigs. I get the same poundages of each and fresh eggs every month. I haven't noticed a shortage in stores and there are no limits here so far.


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 29, 2020)

Joliver said:


> It's what they want anyway.



thats what you want anyway, that is.

dont think you scare me with that new avi either btw

been training on this keyboard since you been gone

we can have a straightener right now


----------



## Joliver (Apr 29, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> thats what you want anyway, that is.
> 
> dont think you scare me with that new avi either btw
> 
> ...



Well, well, well. You wanna be the best....got a beat the best. You wanna a shot at the title? [Insert other movie cliche]. 

I've been lying on the internet and making people feel bad about themselves since you were two lines on a pee stick. You sure you want this?


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 29, 2020)

Joliver said:


> You sure you want this?



hadoken shoryuken tatsumaki senpuu kyaku sonic boom


----------



## Joliver (Apr 29, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> hadoken shoryuken tatsumaki senpuu kyaku sonic boom



If that curse makes my dick stop working, you're going to be in for a world of hurt.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 29, 2020)

Some perspective from the RWD. This kind of 'signaling' is often used to get around the collective bargaining act that prevents unions from formally endorsing work slow-downs and strikes. Could get interesting.

“*People should never be expected to put their lives at risk by going to work,” said Stuart Appelbaum, President of the Retail, Wholesale and Department Store Union. 
“If they can’t be assured of their safety, they have every right to make their concerns heard by their employers.*”

And another:

“_*We only wish that this administration cared as much about the lives of working people as it does about meat, pork and poultry products*_,” Stuart Appelbaum, president of the UFCW-affiliated Retail, Wholesale and Department Store Union, said in a statement.


“_*If they want to keep the meat and poultry supply chain healthy, they need to make sure that workers are safe and healthy,*_” he said.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 29, 2020)

Spongy said:


> Trump is ordering meat processing plants to stay open



I don’t understand how a company can be ordered to be open.   I am sure they would stay open if they could; if they are closing I presume it’s because they have to.

Trump can order me to fly, but it doesn’t mean I grow wings.

Am I missing something?


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 29, 2020)

I just figure if it gets real bad ill have zero moral issues with bagging animals out of season...just be careful with rabbits lol


----------



## NihilistFighter (May 1, 2020)

I don't know if you ever thought about investing in a vacuum sealing device but they are excellent for freezing meat. You basically put the meat into an air tight bag and the machine sucks the air out. If you freeze the meat like that, you will never have to worry about freezer burn and can store the meat for longer periods of time. I only mention it because I don't think things are going to go back to normal for a long time and storing food for extended periods may become a new norm.


----------



## NihilistFighter (May 1, 2020)

I don't really have any moral issues with killing animals as long as it is done mercifully and in a way that the animal experiences as little pain as possible.


----------



## j2048b (May 2, 2020)

NihilistFighter said:


> I don't really have any moral issues with killing animals as long as it is done mercifully and in a way that the animal experiences as little pain as possible.



Yep quick bullet to its heart, then watch it bleed out....then gut it, hang it where its cold, dee skin and process..... 

Only pain is initial...


----------



## DF (May 2, 2020)

I have a little fat dog that will hold me over for a bit.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 2, 2020)

DF said:


> I have a little fat dog that will hold me over for a bit.


fitting end if needed...He never listened to u anyway df


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 2, 2020)

I am not above eating a human. Especially if they buy all of the meat. I don't like veggies but I get it from beef. Guess I could get my beef from human if need be.:32 (19):


----------



## Blacktail (May 2, 2020)

I work in the industry and there is no meat shortage. Plenty of animals, the plants that process them have staffing issues due to the virus


----------



## testnoob (May 2, 2020)

It sucks, it's so hard to find chicken beasts right now


----------



## jpreston250300 (May 2, 2020)

Problem with shooting them now - its birthing season for elk / deer. You could get one that’s not to great to gut.

Wait a month,


----------



## Jin (May 2, 2020)

jpreston250300 said:


> Problem with shooting them now - its birthing season for elk / deer. You could get one that’s not to great to gut.
> 
> Wait a month,



elk fetus stew. Just sayin.


----------



## stonetag (May 2, 2020)

Killing a wet female ungulate is probably not a good option, but we are no where near apocalyptical guidelines yet. There are enough cattle running around in the hills, my few, and others around here to satisfy my beef habit.


----------



## So1970 (May 7, 2020)

NihilistFighter said:


> I don't really have any moral issues with killing animals as long as it is done mercifully and in a way that the animal experiences as little pain as possible.



I cook crawfish live but I never hear them scream.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 7, 2020)

So1970 said:


> I cook crawfish live but I never hear them scream.



It's ok to eat fish cause they don't have any feelings...


----------



## Blacktail (May 8, 2020)

Again not meat shortages! Production problem.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 8, 2020)

So1970 said:


> I cook crawfish live but I never hear them scream.



Fuking epic:32 (18):


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2020)

Here's the real reason why your supermarket has no meat... 

https://youtu.be/Rfy3Vws8-bE


----------



## SFGiants (May 10, 2020)

No shortage where I am, only time it got low was in the beginning from hoarders.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 10, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I am not above eating a human. Especially if they buy all of the meat. I don't like veggies but I get it from beef. Guess I could get my beef from human if need be.:32 (19):



..........


----------



## IHI (May 10, 2020)

See Minnesota in an area, bringing in large wood chippers to minch up the excesse hog bodies they can’t do anything with due to processing plants being how they are and farmers not investing more into a losing investment. Locally selling 2-300lb hogs for $50, which is sad for farmers great for public if they have freezer space and ability to process them because lockers so overwhelmed currently it’s weeks to get anything in there for processing.


----------



## Jin (May 10, 2020)

IHI said:


> See Minnesota in an area, bringing in large wood chippers to minch up the excesse hog bodies they can’t do anything with due to processing plants being how they are and farmers not investing more into a losing investment. Locally selling 2-300lb hogs for $50, which is sad for farmers great for public if they have freezer space and ability to process them because lockers so overwhelmed currently it’s weeks to get anything in there for processing.



Man, I hope lots of people take advantage and get themselves a whole animal.


----------



## IHI (May 10, 2020)

Jin said:


> Man, I hope lots of people take advantage and get themselves a whole animal.



youd think/hope- honest reality is 95% of folks can’t process their own meat from a whole animal, and have no way of storing a full gutted hog until locker spot becomes open to intake theirs. 

coming off deer season, most guys that can utilize this opportunity already have a chest or two full of deer meat and filling in voids with bags of fish fillets since the bite has just been on fire lately.

reminds me of 2009? When swine flu was going wild, brother in law drove for a rendering works company that picked up dead livestock from farms, they were busting their asses picking up deemed unsellable livestock the farmers put down vs vesting another penny in because they’d lost so much $$$ per hog at that point


----------

